# Lowrance transducers



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Ok,my Lowrance 522c igps transducer went bad only after 14 months and 6 months of that it was not even used during the winter and the other 8 months how many times do you really use it then,3-4 times a week.
On another fishing sight a lot of guys are saying they go threw one every year or one every 2-3 years and some people never had one go bad so what's up.Not a very good percentage if you ask me and at 
$100 a pop who wants it to go bad again,not me.I can not find any info on taking care of the transducer,may be taking it off during the winter months?Don't know,any body got some tips or are we at the mercy of getting good/bad ones.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Cann't help ya on the transducer but have a question.

How do you know the transducer is bad......that it's not the main unit itself?

I have an old x85........when its turned on, the screen comes up black. I think the display screen has died....but am not certain.

Do you have any thoughts?


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

I have heard that the Lowrance ducers that have gone bad usually have water in them. I suppose if you spread some 3M 5200 in the joint where the case is mated and around the cable entry point on the ducer when new, that might help. Or, you could buy an Airmar transducer with a Lowrance connector for a few bucks more and not worry about it. I currently have a SITEX ducer that is 20 years old this year and works like new.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

AIRMIR is there a web site I can look one up for my unit have been havin some problems my selfe with them and orderd one from LEI and its on back order would you belive nice any thing at this point will help thanks Kenny Q


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

OHBMQUINN said:


> AIRMIR is there a web site I can look one up for my unit have been havin some problems my selfe with them and orderd one from LEI and its on back order would you belive nice any thing at this point will help thanks Kenny Q


Go to By Owner Electronics (BOE) http://www.boemarine.com/products/manufacturers.aspx to buy Airmar's. Call Jim at the company number, and he will answer any questions you have about them. By the way, I am not affiliated with BOE, just a happy customer.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I heard that around 2005 Lowrance moved production to China. 
Before that, I've never heard of any quality issues with Lowrance products.
Since then I seen numerous posts about the 520 and other models not working, internal gps attenna issues and other quality problems. My friend has sent his 520 back for the second time and another friend has one of the combo marine/road gps combos that was sent back.
My X-85 has been working fine since about 2003 but I am very hesitant to buy another Lowrance.
Humminbird is out of the question, I don't like their products and they sound as though they been have quality issues themselves.
Any thoughts?


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the link I will be checking them out and I will definitly be giving them a call Thanks again KennyQ


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

Great ordered one today cheaper than LEI I wont be buying again from LEI when I can buy from boemarine there great aussom thanks for the link WORKDOG you are right on the money and you say better Quality even better thanks again another satisfyed coustomer Kenny Q


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Glad to help. Hope everything works out for you. Happy fishing!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

LEI sells more units so naturally it will seem that their defective rate is higher. How many guys on this board have LEI sounders and have never had a problem?


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

KaGee said:


> LEI sells more units so naturally it will seem that their defective rate is higher. How many guys on this board have LEI sounders and have never had a problem?


Quinn's point is, the other site was cheaper and had it in stock. Many folks price shop, and service is very important too. BOE hits the mark on service, and usually has best prices (especially when you factor in free shipping over certain purchase amounts). I bought stuff over the winter and LEI was cheaper on some items. But their shipping costs are higher than other places. I bought from several places, LEI included. As far as Lowrance ducers go, it sounds like no matter where you buy from, you are taking your chances. That's why I went with an Airmar B-60 twisted element.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm assuming no? But been wrong before!

The Eagle is a smaller B&W and the Lowrance is a LCX 20C i believe.


----------

